# Liquer Licence



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Ive been in Dubai about 6 weeks and slowly but surely im getting myself sorted.

However Ive just approached my employer a local property developer to stamp licence form and the HR Dept refused to do so on basis that chairman of company is against it.

Therefore i cant get a company stamp on form and it looks like i cant get a licence.

Is there anyway around this or is it just bars for me?


----------



## Hood (Oct 6, 2015)

Barracuda will help you!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Or Centarus online.
Or drive to Abu Dhabi (no 30% tax there)

AND- get every visitor to bring in the full duty free allowance- four litres each (or uhum, that kind of varies).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Judgedeed said:


> Ive been in Dubai about 6 weeks and slowly but surely im getting myself sorted.
> 
> However Ive just approached my employer a local property developer to stamp licence form and the HR Dept refused to do so on basis that chairman of company is against it.
> 
> ...


or Abu Dhabi.
For the Abu Dhabi liquor license, the work around for this is to submit bank statements for 6 months with salary being credited. Cant remember if Dubai had the same thing.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Abu dhabi drink shops never asked to see a licence..


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

rsinner said:


> or Abu Dhabi.
> For the Abu Dhabi liquor license, the work around for this is to submit bank statements for 6 months with salary being credited. Cant remember if Dubai had the same thing.


Don't they still ask for tenancy contract..??


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> Abu dhabi drink shops never asked to see a licence..


Spinneys never asks for a license, if you want a receipt then license is required ( One of my friends told me that).

Getting a bottle isnt a problem(maybe in Abu Dhabi), but without a license transporting liquor is also a crime.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Judgedeed said:


> Ive been in Dubai about 6 weeks and slowly but surely im getting myself sorted. However Ive just approached my employer a local property developer to stamp licence form and the HR Dept refused to do so on basis that chairman of company is against it. Therefore i cant get a company stamp on form and it looks like i cant get a licence. Is there anyway around this or is it just bars for me?


Go to the Ministry of Labour. 

The guys personal belief do not over ride the entitlement you have.


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

*Liquer licence*

Haven't got a car yet so cant get to barracuda!!!

real pain in the backside this!!!

aargh!!!


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> Abu dhabi drink shops never asked to see a licence..


As long as you don't want a receipt...

Just bear in mind that if the coppers stop you for any reason and they spot it you'll be in big doodoo.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> Haven't got a car yet so cant get to barracuda!!!
> 
> real pain in the backside this!!!
> 
> aargh!!!


For now your best bet is probably the drink delivery people, pay a premium but it's an easy solution until you get a licence or more mobile


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sunder said:


> Don't they still ask for tenancy contract..??


for Abu Dhabi - I cant remember for sure but I dont think they do. It is just EID, passport, photos, visa, salary certificate. In lieu of salary certificate sometimes they do accept the bank statements.
in Abu DHabi you can just apply online and they send it to the store of your choice.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Abu Dhabi does not ask for residency, but ask for a NOC.

From memory it was

Passport
ID Card
Photo
NOC or a Salary letter
Oh btw, just put Christian down as your religion, don't put Atheist, Jedi, Moonshiner, Scientologist.

Before i had no license i never got asked for it, but now i do have a license i always get asked. So i asked why this changed, and the answer was surprisingly.

"it's because we know you have a license it covers our back" Okay, how do you know I have a license, "because you come in here so often we remember you"

oh great.


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

So essentially im tied to Barracuda or to an online service like Centarus(by the way how does that work).

Given what HR said theres no way i can get an application form stamped or get an NOC.


----------



## Hood (Oct 6, 2015)

Strange guys in your HR...You also need a NOC for a driving school for example...


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> So essentially im tied to Barracuda or to an online service like Centarus(by the way how does that work).
> 
> Given what HR said theres no way i can get an application form stamped or get an NOC.


Or drive to Abu Dhabi when you can, there's a liquor shop high spirits at Etihad Plaza 15-20 mins before city proper


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

FYI what you could do is

Ask for a NOC for a mobile number, then just tip-ex etislate name. 

Then scan that copy..


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Theyve given me NOC for driving licence transfer from UK to GB , Bank Account etc.

however because EMIRATI company they will not provide NOC for Alcohol licence or stamp application from. (Another thing they didnt tell me at interview).

So im tied with regards to a Dubai licence! Whole situation is nonsense!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> Theyve given me NOC for driving licence transfer from UK to GB , Bank Account etc.
> 
> however because EMIRATI company they will not provide NOC for Alcohol licence or stamp application from. (Another thing they didnt tell me at interview).
> 
> So im tied with regards to a Dubai licence! Whole situation is nonsense!!


Just tip-ex the the subject/receiver and scan and send that for your online application.


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

NOC for driving licence in arabic!!! lol


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> NOC for driving licence in arabic!!! lol


Your company is dodgy - worst than mine. And I have several threads about them. 

Best case is to ring MOL as already mentioned.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> FYI what you could do is
> 
> Ask for a NOC for a mobile number, then just tip-ex etislate name.
> 
> Then scan that copy..


Followed by jail and deportation for fraud!!


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Not risking that and not that desperate!! Plenty of bars and can always order from Centarus!!

Are they reliable does anyone know?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Followed by jail and deportation for fraud!!


The Daily Mail would have a field day

*British Divorced Christian Jailed and Deported for applying for an Alcohol License in the DUBAI!!!.*

Judge John Deed, was rejected an alcohol license from his Muslim company. His house is a semi detached home in Kent, worth 400,000 and he has a dog called Tilly. He thought that he didn't want to break the alcohol law so he then tip-ex a document and scanned the said document to allow him to get an alcohol licence.

Police randomly checked his licence after he bought too many bottles of Rose, and he was jailed for 20 years, fined 200,000 pounds and finally will be deported back to the civilized world in 2035.

He better not live on benefits when he comes back


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

literally Monty python couldnt write a sketch about this!! All my colleagues had previous jobs in Dubai and just renew licence year on year with copy passport, residence visa and tenancy!!

Me as a chuffin newbie on an official level is banned from the amber nectar!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> The Daily Mail would have a field day
> 
> *British Divorced Christian Jailed and Deported for applying for an Alcohol License in the DUBAI!!!.*
> 
> ...


You forgot his age and whether his wife has had cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> The Daily Mail would have a field day
> 
> *British Divorced Christian Jailed and Deported for applying for an Alcohol License in the DUBAI!!!.*
> 
> ...


Anyway - I am not joking about problems with fake documents - to get visas, licences etc.
Example here:-
Asian forges Sharjah rent contract for visas - Emirates 24|7


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> Not risking that and not that desperate!! Plenty of bars and can always order from Centarus!!
> 
> Are they reliable does anyone know?


Bars are always reliable. Haven't been in one that has run out of booze yet...
Plenty of "happy hours" and other discounts around.


Centaurus, I hear, are extremely reliable and quite discreet.

They usually call 24 hours before... arrange a delivery time and ring again when they're in the area. All boxes and black bags...

Cash on delivery, 100 AED for the delivery, which seems quite reasonable for the distance.

So I hear...

Though... I also hear they require a referral from a known customer...


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Not even thinking of doing it Steve!!!!

Have any of you experience with this Centarus!!

Plus Mrs coming out on 29 Oct for a holiday so ill get a duty free stockpile in due course. Albeit officially it will be illegal for me to consume it!


----------



## Hood (Oct 6, 2015)

Forget about license. Duty Free, off-license alcoshops and delivery service will help you to live in this cruel and crazy world!


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Judgedeed said:


> Not even thinking of doing it Steve!!!!
> 
> Have any of you experience with this Centarus!!
> 
> Plus Mrs coming out on 29 Oct for a holiday so ill get a duty free stockpile in due course. Albeit officially it will be illegal for me to consume it!


My in laws are flying in Friday morning so we've already given them our order!

My husband's just got his licence so we can breathe easy when we drive back from the airport.

He applied for it late last month. It expires next August. Cheeky bl**ders


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> ...Have any of you experience with this Centarus!...


Yep, they are good, delivery to the door within 24 hours, phonecall an hour before arrival and quite often they're cheaper than the local booze shops even after delivery charges.

Duty free at the airport is the cheapest I've found, 4-litre spirit allowance every time we come back through and there are often deals on buy 3, get one free.


----------



## Hood (Oct 6, 2015)

Judgedeed, I have a mobile number of unofficial alcodelivery if you are interested. I never used it, but my friend did.


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Hood if its reliable that would be great!!

Cheers


----------



## Hood (Oct 6, 2015)

I have no access to your inbox unfortunately


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

how do i sort that! cant u send me a pm!!!


----------



## WelshgirlinDubai (Apr 21, 2015)

I've also heard good things about Centaur - the website is very straightforward and the deals look good


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Judgedeed said:


> how do i sort that! cant u send me a pm!!!


If both parties have posted more than 5 "good" posts the PM facility will be enabled.


----------



## Hood (Oct 6, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> how do i sort that! cant u send me a pm!!!


maybe im dumb? bu I cant see a "send pm" button, sorry


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Hood said:


> maybe im dumb? bu I cant see a "send pm" button, sorry


Click on the User Name in one of the posts to whom you want to send a PM, then if you've been activated you'll see the PM option.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Just be very careful with unofficial alcobooze deliveries and check what is in the bottle before handing over cash.

I found someone who knows someone who knows someone (alarm bells start ringing there), said they can get alcohol deliveries but it turns out they are peddling cheap liquor in bottles with broken seals and official looking labels stuck to the front. 

Smirnoff? Same-same sir, same-same!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dave-o said:


> Just be very careful with unofficial alcobooze deliveries and check what is in the bottle before handing over cash.
> 
> I found someone who knows someone who knows someone (alarm bells start ringing there), said they can get alcohol deliveries but it turns out they are peddling cheap liquor in bottles with broken seals and official looking labels stuck to the front.
> 
> Smirnoff? Same-same sir, same-same!


Must admit - I have heard the same.
If true - you can't really file a police complaint! - this is what they would be relying on to scam you!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

If your desperate the best bet sounds like driving to Abu Dhabi and doing a run of all the alcohol stores. They rarely ask for ID (though i keep being told this is changing)


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Got a mate going to barracuda shortly i believe no licence required! Plus Mrs coming out for holidays end of month!!! So can stock up a bit then

Thanks for all your help!!! The joys of having a local head of company!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Is this licence required to consume or to purchase because I have a lot of alcohol from all my guests who pop by every month from duty free.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Is this licence required to consume or to purchase because I have a lot of alcohol from all my guests who pop by every month from duty free.


I believe that it's also required to consume as well as purchase. Officially the bars here should (but often don't) request to see your licence.


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Officially its to consume and purchase but thank the lord bars dont ask to see licence as if they did i might as well resign and return to Riyadh!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

basically if you're smashed make sure you have a card, because that card suddenly makes you being smashed okay


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> basically if you're smashed make sure you have a card, because that card suddenly makes you being smashed okay


That depends on what you did while smashed...


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

*liquer licence*

Well im not going to get a licence whilst working for this lot!!

So it looks like tactical drinking the name of the game!!!! Pissed but not smashed is order of play!!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Well this is news lol. I should get one asap at the rate that I drink


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you're drinking in a bar, you're covered by the license on the premises. As soon as you leave, you're not covered unless you have your own license. If you have people over or to stay, they're not covered by your license. Similarly, if you visit a friend's place, you're not covered by their license. Bringing bottles from the airport without a license is a one-stop journey, no deviations.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Well this is news lol. I should get one asap at the rate that I drink


First thing i did as soon as i got my residents card. Even before drivers license.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
This article is worth a read. Note an Emirates passenger who got drunk on a plane was fined for not having an alcohol license (an impossibility as he was not a UAE resident - simply using Emrates as his preferred carrier).
In-flight drinking could land you in jail | GulfNews.com
This underlines the requirement to have a license if you possess or consume alcohol whilst living in the UAE. All is well until something goes slightly wrong - then the lack of license simply gets added to the charge sheet and affects the fine and sentence!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

I guess Im confined to drinking in moderation then Steve cos its impossible for me to get a licence!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Judgedeed said:


> I guess Im confined to drinking in moderation then Steve cos its impossible for me to get a licence!!


That is a very sad situation to be in!
What is the sticking point?


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes the sponsor wont stamp licence application form!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Judgedeed said:


> Yes the sponsor wont stamp licence application form!!


That would be a deal breaker for me.
I could not trust an employer that objected to me consuming alcohol.


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Whats the farce steve is all my colleagues have licences from previous employment in UAE. Cos i came in from the UK i need the NOC they just renew its rubbish!!!


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Can't you borrow the rubber stamp from the drawer?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Judgedeed said:


> Whats the farce steve is all my colleagues have licences from previous employment in UAE. Cos i came in from the UK i need the NOC they just renew its rubbish!!!


Even renewals have to be signed and stamped by the sponsor, so how are they doing that?


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

*Liqueur licence*

I'll have to check but does sponsor still have to stamp renewal application?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Judgedeed said:


> I'll have to check but does sponsor still have to stamp renewal application?


Yup.

Mine did earlier this month.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Judgedeed said:


> I'll have to check but does sponsor still have to stamp renewal application?


Yes and sign and having had a license while under the sponsorship of another company has no bearing. Incidentally, it's the same form


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

just checked abu dhabi when i applied for an abu dhabi alcohol licence they did not ask for a NOC. 

Just proof of salary letter.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

65 responses/day on how to get a drink at home, must be nearly the weekend


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Just checked with lads in office whove got licences from previous employers and they just put in renewal withut company stamp and it went through!!! whole system a bloody farce aargh!!!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> Just checked with lads in office whove got licences from previous employers and they just put in renewal withut company stamp and it went through!!! whole system a bloody farce aargh!!!!


Man up and apply for it, see what happens!!


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Well worth a punt worse case scenario i lose 160AED


----------



## WelshgirlinDubai (Apr 21, 2015)

I've just applied for a renewal - no rubber stamp from sponsor provided or asked for - the A&E guys were falling over themselves to be helpful


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Well it seems to me maybe worthwhile banging application in without stamp! I've got everything else worst thing can happy is i lose 160 AED


----------

